
Ask HN: Crafting a better general purpose programming language? - jameshard
I have been crafting a new coding style which reduce code clutter, and have in mind of combined some of the good features from mainstream programming languages in C, Java, Rust, Go, Ruby, Python, etc.<p>The shortcoming being not well versed in writing compiler. I&#x27;m curious if there are interest in  open source collaboration from the community at large?<p>Ideally, it could be useful for Web development, System programming, Scientific and Networking.
======
iopq
Why not write a transpiler first? Like something that converts your code to
Rust

